# What are you getting for Christmas?



## BUNNY9GIRL (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm finally getting getting a tablet! ...and some money XP


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

Probably nothing.  Maybe some candy, if anything.


----------



## BUNNY9GIRL (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Probably nothing.  Maybe some candy, if anything.




I wouldn't like that I don't really like,like candy.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 20, 2009)

A game or two, hopefully. Need some pants though...


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Dec 20, 2009)

Today I got...12 canvasses, and $45. I'll probably get another $25 tomorrow. The money, I'll use on new track for my HO scale trains.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 20, 2009)

A big fat load of nothing.


----------



## Gight (Dec 20, 2009)

Car parts.


----------



## quayza (Dec 20, 2009)

Big bag o nothing.:-[


----------



## Gight (Dec 20, 2009)

*Give sympathy cookie*


----------



## quayza (Dec 20, 2009)

Gight said:


> *Give sympathy cookie*



Like a fortune cookie only i would eat before you got the note Ha


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 20, 2009)

Laid if I'm lucky...VD if I'm not.


----------



## kashaki (Dec 20, 2009)

Clothes. I really didnt want anything this year.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 20, 2009)

*Gives everyone here a copy of The Game* >


----------



## selkie (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll find out on Christmas.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 20, 2009)

If I knew what I was getting I'd be psychic.

Anyway, I didn't ask for anything specific, at 26 I feel I am to old to be asking for things for christmas, to be honest I'd be happy with a box of chocolates or something.


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

stuff. i know i got astrojax. man i havent used those in years


----------



## Tycho (Dec 20, 2009)

Not a single damn thing.

And I couldn't be happier about it.  8)


----------



## Delta (Dec 20, 2009)

If anything, time with friends and family.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 20, 2009)

selkie said:


> I'll find out on Christmas.



same here
a-yep

well, that and one of my friends gave me this crazy-cool wok
yeah boy


----------



## Delta (Dec 20, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> same here
> a-yep
> 
> well, that and one of my friends gave me this crazy-cool wok
> yeah boy


Dude, a wok?
Thats awesome.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 20, 2009)

some jackets and shirts. maybe a harddrive. though i want a fedora, i found a brown leather one out of my price range. until the rush is over.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 20, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> though i want a fedora, i found a brown leather one out of my price range. until the rush is over.



How about a bullwhip to go with it?


----------



## Dass (Dec 20, 2009)

No idea.

And I'm not the type to drop hints (blunt or otherwise), so I can't estimate either.


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

Shure over-ear head phones.
A coffee machine.
Mead and other various alcohols.
Maybe a CD or two.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 20, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> How about a bullwhip to go with it?



no, just a fedora, ive always liked them, the fusing of a western hat with the city.


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 20, 2009)

So far, $75, a photography mag, and some candy. No idea what I'm getting on Christmas. I am buying a DS lite from my aunt who is upgrading to a DSi though.


----------



## Cindercheth (Dec 20, 2009)

A trip out to my paranoid schizophrenic mom's where I get to listen to government conspiracies, and having my brother "kick my butt at WoW" (the board game). Neither of which appeal to me greatly...


----------



## Nargle (Dec 20, 2009)

I've already had two of my Christmases. One celebrated at my apartment last Friday with me, my boyfriend, my mom, and my boyfriend's mom. The other celebrated with my mom, her boyfriend, and her boyfriend's family. I still have to go celebrate Christmas with my boyfriend's family on the 25th, even though I dislike them with a passion =C

So far I got some movies, kitchen supplies, Petsmart gift cards, and a shiny new Macbook! I feel super spoiled XD My boyfriend got The Beatles Rockband from mom and her boyfriend, but unfortunately the gifts I ordered off the internet for my boyfriend haven't come in yet =,C I got him a beanie with a bill that says "The Beatles," and a big coffee mug shaped like Darth Vadar's head =D BTW I fully expect to get socks and jammies from my boyfriend's family, like every year... XD 

I also get tricked every year when someone puts a present in a weird, non-related box. This year my boyfriend put a movie inside a box of instant oatmeal D=


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't think we have any money left...


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 20, 2009)

Probably a snuggy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't know, Don't care.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

I know for sure I'm getting an Xbox 360, because my mom told me that I was.  

As for what else, no idea.  Hopefully a woman.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 20, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Probably a snuggy.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMzv_rnU5l0


----------



## Keyox (Dec 20, 2009)

Movies, movies, and more movies. I love movies.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 20, 2009)

I bought myself Isaac Asimov's Foundation serie, and I might as well buy some other stuff


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 21, 2009)

The 48 inch heavy duty Bolt Cutters I have always wanted.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 21, 2009)

The same thing I received for my birthday. Wild, lewd sexual favors from racy whores.






blackfuredfox said:


> though i want a fedora, i found a brown leather one out of my price range. until the rush is over.




A leather fedora? That sounds rather odd, as I have never heard of one. Fedoras are traditionally felt, fur, or some combination.


----------



## Kanin (Dec 21, 2009)

I just want some free time without people bugging me.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 21, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> The same thing I received for my birthday. Wild, lewd sexual favors from racy whores.


 
That's the way you do it.
Your money for nothing, and your chicks for free.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 21, 2009)

well Ren came down from canada to visit for her birth day and xmas so im happy but she got a pair of ears and a tail from me


----------



## Azure (Dec 21, 2009)

Lies and disappointment.  And books.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 21, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Lies and disappointment.  And books.



That sounds lovely. Which ones in particular?


----------



## Azure (Dec 21, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> That sounds lovely. Which ones in particular?


This one is the chief prize of my Yuletide haul. But there were a few other novels and history books thrown in there.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 21, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This one is the chief prize of my Yuletide haul. But there were a few other novels and history books thrown in there.




Ah, that sounds educational and enlightening. What about the lies?


----------



## Azure (Dec 21, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Ah, that sounds educational and enlightening. What about the lies?


I was told I could relax, chill out, and generally fuck about.  We had no plans at all.  Now, I have a 14 hour drive to fucking New Hampshire to see a relative who is close to death, but nonetheless doesn't give 2 shits about the entire family. I refuse to make obescence to him, as I've only seen the man 3 fucking times in my life, and I ain't gonna get shit when he dies.


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 21, 2009)

Black leather jacket.
Swedish quality and not the mass-produced shit from India.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 21, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I was told I could relax, chill out, and generally fuck about.  We had no plans at all.  Now, I have a 14 hour drive to fucking New Hampshire to see a relative who is close to death, but nonetheless doesn't give 2 shits about the entire family. I refuse to make obescence to him, as I've only seen the man 3 fucking times in my life, and I ain't gonna get shit when he dies.



well umm your nice


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 21, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I was told I could relax, chill out, and generally fuck about.  We had no plans at all.  Now, I have a 14 hour drive to fucking New Hampshire to see a relative who is close to death, but nonetheless doesn't give 2 shits about the entire family. I refuse to make obescence to him, as I've only seen the man 3 fucking times in my life, and I ain't gonna get shit when he dies.


Visit me in Pittsburgh on the way :3.


----------



## Azure (Dec 21, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well umm your nice


Tell me why I should be?  I owe the man nothing at all, have no feeling for him.  He can't even get my name right for Chrissakes. It's a complete waste of time.  Just let the fucker die alone, and we collect.



Jashwa said:


> Visit me in Pittsburgh on the way :3.


That's even further out of my way


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 21, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> That's even further out of my way


That's good, because that'd be completely weird and awkward if you did stop and visit.  I'd be all like "Hey guy from internet.  Hey parents, this is random army guy from internet."


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 21, 2009)

Nothing. I don't want people to give me gifts. I'm not for capitalistic holidays.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 21, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Tell me why I should be?  I owe the man nothing at all, have no feeling for him.  He can't even get my name right for Chrissakes. It's a complete waste of time.  Just let the fucker die alone, and we collect.



You shouldn't, and this is how I wish my future family will think of me.



As for your predicament, I pity you. That sort of thing is all too common.


----------



## Os (Dec 21, 2009)

Possibly, a little help paying rent.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 21, 2009)

One other thing: Peace.

Considering the Christmas last year was marred with familial tensions, I just want this Christmas to be a happy and peaceful one. Considering all the heartache and headaches that have occurred, it would do my soul good to see everyone laugh and smile.


----------



## Kanin (Dec 21, 2009)

ignatiusmael said:


> Hi! Holidays are around the cormer and my family is hurging me for some gift suggestions...What would be a good christmas gift for a runner? What is the best gift you have ever received or want to receive??


 
Why not a running jacket for the runner. o3o


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't really know yet until the actual day. There is one thing I know I'm getting and that's a book called "bad science" by Ben Goldacre.


----------



## Winkuru (Dec 21, 2009)

Books

Koji Suzuki - Loop
Koji Suzuki - Dark Water
Stephen King - After The Sunset
Koshun Takami - Battle Royale

Games (Xbox 360)

Fallout Goty
Borderlands
Dragon Age
Street Figthers IV collectors edition
Call Of Juarez Bound In Blood

Yeah, kinda booring and bland list i got but those are things that i can enjoy.
*
*


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 21, 2009)

Probably nothing but 50 dollars worth of clothes :\


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't care what I'm getting
"Santa" should know what I want without a list


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 21, 2009)

With any luck, a sweet new derby hat. 

Reference:

http://www.hatsinthebelfry.com/product/wool-lined-derby-belfry-tammany-hitb.html


----------



## Jelly (Dec 21, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> With any luck, a sweet new derby hat.
> 
> Reference:
> 
> http://www.hatsinthebelfry.com/product/wool-lined-derby-belfry-tammany-hitb.html



you *son of a bitch*


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Dec 21, 2009)

The only thing I know I'm getting, 'cause I had to choose it, is the book 'Virolution'.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 21, 2009)

Money, Christmas cards, new glasses, and time spent with the family. Any and all Christmas money I get always goes towards useless junk and self-bought presents. I tell my family to not worry about presents and just give me the money that they would have spent on them so I can go buy my own and get exactly what I want every year. I don't really like surprises, especially since usually, nobody knows what to get me anyway, so I end up with clothes or some junk that I'm never gonna use. That, and I don't think anyone would buy me ears and a tail if I asked for it.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 21, 2009)

the Visa bill...


----------



## Jelly (Dec 21, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> the Visa bill...



Why sad?
Giving gifts to people is great!


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm getting a handful of amazing friends who I love and love me, a family that generally supports me, and plenty of online friends that are always there for me and are just as amazing themselves.

Who could ask for anything more?

<3


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 21, 2009)

A new tablet (lost my other one when I moved) 
A game and
A Jacket


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess I'm getting plenty of good tasty food and homemade wine.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 21, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> you *son of a bitch*



I have no idea whether that's envy or disgust that the hat is made from wool.


----------



## Lazarus905 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am with out want, so hopefully _Nothing_. 



And I don't mean that to be existential, I just really don't want anything.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 21, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Why sad?
> Giving gifts to people is great!


 
I think he should give that bill to a lucky relative, nothing says merry christmas than a relative's bill being sent to you x3


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 21, 2009)

I got a toaster oven last night from my parents during our family christmas.  I've wanted one for ten years, and it's big enough to cook a 12" pizza!

Best gift ever!!!


----------



## Conker (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm such a scrooge :3 I don't really want anything for xmass cept a new razor that doesn't cause my skin to rash up every time I shave.

I'm allergic to some metals >_>


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 21, 2009)

People always say they don't want anything. So they don't get anything and look dissapointed.


----------



## Conker (Dec 21, 2009)

OhBloodyHell said:


> People always say they don't want anything. So they don't get anything and look dissapointed.


That's actually a pretty accurate observation


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 21, 2009)

Conker said:


> That's actually a pretty accurate observation


 
So I always get people a gift even if they say they don't want one, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## kazroo (Dec 21, 2009)

i'm gettin' nuttin' for christmas...
mommy and daddy are mad...
=[

idk.. i guess just some money and crap, eh.


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 21, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I'm getting a handful of amazing friends who I love and love me, a family that generally supports me, and plenty of online friends that are always there for me and are just as amazing themselves.
> 
> Who could ask for anything more?
> 
> <3


EEEEW, I hope you got a gift receipt for that crap.:grin:
Sorry sorry, I couldn't resist.

Don't really care what I get. The surprise is always more fun than the actual
gift. Though if my family did their research, they know that I am desperately 
looking for fins that fit my freakishly large feet. They've been teasing me
enough about it. "If your feet are so damn big than why do you need fins?"


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 21, 2009)

A new desk.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 21, 2009)

A high-tech yo-yo with some sort of magnetic device in it to make it easier to do tricks.  it's something i bought myself, and i'll be playing with it once christmas arrives.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 21, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Tell me why I should be?  I owe the man nothing at all, have no feeling for him.  He can't even get my name right for Chrissakes. It's a complete waste of time.  Just let the fucker die alone, and we collect.



yeah empathy is dead in the world now


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 21, 2009)

Tripp pants
tablet
money and a Wii along with Metroid prime trilogy


----------



## Solinuas (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm getting a fully automatic 1000mm railgun XD

not really, in reality i doubt i'm getting anything.......


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, my whole families getting new phones, with a new service provider to account for our horrible reception where we live.
I'm probably going to get lots of money, just because I'll be doing the foreign exchange program in a year or two.
Oh, and Juggling Rings


----------



## Ratte (Dec 21, 2009)

Possibly Win7.


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

Im wanting a WACOM tablet and my now....5th lightsaber.


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Possibly Win7.



Get pro. It's got Windows XP Mode and trust me, you'll need it.


----------



## sbtanker (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm getting the greatest gift of all... disapointment...
Consequently, I'll be regifting it later this year.


----------



## Isen (Dec 22, 2009)

Let's see.  I know for sure I am getting:


an old man hat
a scarf
other clothes
 some guitar stuff
a cd


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 22, 2009)

Me and friends are doing gift exchange this weekend.  I only know a couple of things I got a 120GB Xbox 360 HDD and cash from my parents.  ...My friend told me in advance so I wouldn't buy myself an HDD with said cash.

I'm giving away two SNES controllers and two SNES->Wii/GC adaptors so a friend of mine can play with nostalgic controllers for Virtual Console games.  Came up with that after she bought 21 VC titles in the first month of having a Wii.  o__o  Another friend gets Sky Crawlers: Innocent Aces for Wii, which isn't out till Jan so he gets a nice card in the meanwhile. ^^;


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 22, 2009)

I already got what I wanted--a laptop! It's a pretty damned good one, too. Got it for $400 off newegg and didn't even have to pay for shipping. Shit was cash.

I don't know if I'm getting anything else, but I'm sure it'll be nice if I do.


----------



## goose (Dec 22, 2009)

No idea, actually.


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 22, 2009)

Razor copperhead and some dire avengers.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 22, 2009)

I know im getting a Wacom bamboo pen and touch tablet but I have no idea of what else I might get.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 22, 2009)

No idea but I know I won't like it.


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 22, 2009)

Im geting a new car radio with the abilaty to play cd's. No more trying to record songs to a tape and hoping to god that the tape player dose not eats the tap.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 22, 2009)

cargo pants


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 22, 2009)

I bought myself _Zak and Wiki_, _Zelda: Spirit Tracks_ and a new pair of CONVERSE ALL STARS, FUCK YEA.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 22, 2009)

All I want for Christmas is your two front teeth.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> All I want for Christmas is your two front theeth.



Theeth? have you suddenly developed a lisp? lol

And I was wondering how long it would take before someone said it.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Theeth? have you suddenly developed a lisp? lol
> 
> And I was wondering how long it would take before someone said it.



Corrected.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm getting loneliness for christmas even though I didn't ask for it.


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> All I want for Christmas is your two front teeth.


Nah, most of the people here are faggots and you would probably knock out more than their front two teeth. Ask for more, man.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Nah, most of the people here are faggots and you would probably knock out more than their front two teeth. Ask for more, man.




Fine. I want all of their teeth and what is left of their manhood.


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fine. I want all of their teeth and what is left of their manhood.


Me too. <3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fine. I want all of their teeth and what is left of their manhood.



My manhood stays where it is >.>


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My manhood stays where it is >.>



You do not need it.



DarkNoctus said:


> Me too. <3



I will share. I am not a greedy person.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You do not need it.



My right hand needs it. Don't break my right hands heart.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My right hand needs it. Don't break my right hands heart.



.......
.......
You don't need it and your hand will live.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> .......
> .......
> You don't need it and your hand will live.



My favourite tigress does.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My favourite tigress does.



Buy her "Thor" for Christmas.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My right hand needs it. Don't break my right hands heart.



Your limbs have separate hearts? You were born on a  toxic waste dump or sth?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Buy her "Thor" for Christmas.



She has thor, it is kept in my pants.



szopaw said:


> Your limbs have separate hearts? You were born on a  toxic waste dump or sth?



Darn, my secret of being a mutated squirrel is out.


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I will share. I am not a greedy person.


Muchly appreciated. Best Christmas ever.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> She has thor, it is kept in my pants.



Squirrel penis does not count.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Squirrel penis does not count.



Either way, you aint getting mine without getting past my tigress first.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Either way, you aint getting mine without getting past my tigress first.



That xxXXxXXHOTTIGRESSxXxX gets around a lot.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Either way, you aint getting mine without getting past my tigress first.



I have my ways.



SnowFox said:


> That xxXXxXXHOTTIGRESSxXxX gets around a lot.



She probably has some furry STD.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> That xxXXxXXHOTTIGRESSxXxX gets around a lot.



Wrong Tigress.


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> That xxXXxXXHOTTIGRESSxXxX gets around a lot.


Haha I remember when she was hitting on me. It was fun playing with her feelings.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Haha I remember when she was hitting on me. It was fun playing with her feelings.



You troll, you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Haha I remember when she was hitting on me. It was fun playing with her feelings.



Meany.

Anyway I had feeling people may think it is her I am referring too, but it isn't, the tigress I refer to does not come on the forums.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Haha I remember when she was hitting on me. It was fun playing with her feelings.



Now that's cruel. Adding XxXxxXx's to her name is one thing, but I wouldn't do that.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Meany.
> 
> Anyway I had feeling people may think it is her I am referring too, but it isn't, the tigress I refer to does not come on the forums.



I didn't honestly think it was her, I was just being a jerk.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 22, 2009)

Digital camera from my mum
Dunno what I'm getting from my dad


----------



## Thatch (Dec 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Meany.
> 
> Anyway I had feeling people may think it is her I am referring too, but it isn't, the tigress I refer to does not come on the forums.



Plushies genereally don't have the ability to write, amirite?


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Now that's cruel. Adding XxXxxXx's to her name is one thing, but I wouldn't do that.


Well, yeah, but meh. Any female who hits on me should know better.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 22, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Plushies genereally don't have the ability to write, amirite?



Not a plushie either.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not a plushie either.



A Real Doll in a fursuit? Now that is hella kinky.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 22, 2009)

szopaw said:


> A Real Doll in a fursuit? Now that is hella kinky.




Close enough. just take the fursuit out of the equation and keep the girl.

Yes she is a real human being.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Close enough. just take the fursuit out of the equation and keep the girl.
> 
> Yes she is a real human being.



You know, if you just take the fursuit of a Real Doll, you're just left with a Real Doll. Google it. I like that version though, still kinky :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 22, 2009)

szopaw said:


> You know, if you just take the fursuit of a Real Doll, you're just left with a Real Doll. Google it. I like that version though, still kinky :V



"Doll" is also a slang term for "woman, girl, female" so I took it in that sense.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well, yeah, but meh. Any female who hits on me should know better.



The fact that you do not want to put your stuff in the muff, amirite?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> "Doll" is also a slang term for "woman, girl, female" so I took it in that sense.



I know, that's why I capitalised the first letters. It's a brand name.


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The fact that you do not want to put your stuff in the muff, amirite?


More or less.

Let's not make this a Hottigress thread.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 22, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I know, that's why I capitalised the first letters. It's a brand name.



All this reminds me of the time me and a couple friends found a couple of blow up dolls still sealed in their packaging at a local dump. And some old guy took them.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> All this reminds me of the time me and a couple friends found a couple of blow up dolls still sealed in their packaging at a local dump. And some old guy took them.



Well, a doll wont complain that it takes you long to get it up. And everyone needs companionship. :V



DarkNoctus said:


> More or less.
> 
> Let's not make this a Hottigress thread.



Wait, it's the lot's-of-x's-kitty-something with a new name, right? The one with a tumor?


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 22, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Well, a doll wont complain that it takes you long to get it up. And everyone needs companionship. :V



She might complain if you smoke over her.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> She might complain if you smoke over her.



no, she'll just make "Pffffffffffffffff, smokers" and go away, rapidly :V


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Wait, it's the lot's-of-x's-kitty-something with a new name, right? The one with a tumor?


Lol yeah.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Now that's cruel. Adding XxXxxXx's to her name is one thing, but I wouldn't do that.



Agreed. She and I had a thing going on for a small while, but we amicably parted ways. She's a nice gal.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 22, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Agreed. She and I had a thing going on for a small while, but we amicably parted ways. She's a nice gal.



I didn't actually know this. Now it's more funny.

I bet she's full of ETD's


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I'm getting a nerf sword, 4 shirts, and a ticket to Comic con


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I didn't actually know this. Now it's more funny.
> 
> I bet she's full of ETD's



It seems like she just went round the fandom until she found someone who could actually stand her and then proclaimed her love.
Lol.
I remember when she barraged me with PMs and complained when I didn't reply. Ergh.

@Steel wolf: Dammit, I'd love to go to Comic Con!


----------



## Ratte (Dec 22, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Agreed. She and I had a thing going on for a small while, but we amicably parted ways. She's a nice gal.



You're not my friend, anymore.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 22, 2009)

I got Driver's Training lessons.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You're not my friend, anymore.



Oh bah! 

Can I make it up to yah somehow?


----------



## bozzles (Dec 23, 2009)

I bought myself a Korg nanoKontroller and that's probably all I'm getting.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2009)

Besides all of your front teeth and e-manhoods, I got a Nightmare before Christmas Scarf, A charm filled with Dragon Blood oil and resin, a scarf and a Snowglobe.


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A charm filled with Dragon Blood oil and resin,


Holy shit I would kill for that.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Holy shit I would kill for that.



My charm.


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> My charm.


Where can I get one? :c


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Where can I get one? :c



Some pagan stores usually carry it or check online to see if any places have any.
Best bet is to go to a store and find it.


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Some pagan stores usually carry it or check online to see if any places have any.
> Best bet is to go to a store and find it.


There is hardly any pagan stores here, and the ones we have are extremely limited in what they have. There's one good one, I'll ask about it.


----------



## Tolbia (Dec 23, 2009)

A puppy.....

No that's a lie I'm getting a laptop finally... I killed my last one...I miss it :v


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 23, 2009)

Money money money.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 23, 2009)

I might also be getting a Sanyo Xacti camcorder


----------



## Revy (Dec 23, 2009)

Boyfriend gave me his 30inch moniter an a TV tuner and a different drug to get high off of every night

I bought him Tekken 6 to play on, and some other things TBD...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 23, 2009)

So far my family has bought me 7 yards of white suede, 3 yards of a wine/ruby color suede, fabric paint, clothes and a little bit of cash.

Someone is supposedly getting me that paw star hat that I want. They could get me nothing though and I'd still be happy. I got to spend quality time with my friends and family. That's the best gift ever.


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

Revy said:


> Boyfriend gave me his 30inch


Lucky boy!!!


----------



## Jelly (Dec 23, 2009)

thus far i got that sweet wok
books on ohio and virginia folk legends
a 50 dollar barnes and noble giftcard

and a new burr mill (i bought this for myself, merry christmas to me aw yeahhhh)

thus far ive only given away an espresso maker, though :c
god i hope people like the stupid gifts i bought them
also the one im handing down and playing off as though i bought it c:


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 23, 2009)

As of right now, the only things I know I'm getting are a bunch of boxes and a CD.  I'll tell you more when the Big Day arrives.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm a late player but Rockband 2 for 360.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 24, 2009)

Hopefully a 8gb ipod mini, the old generation, not the new.
Thats all I really want.


----------



## Viva (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a bunch of awesome nobo clothes, an ihome, a new backpack, astrojaxâ™¥, a violin lesson book, adam lamberts new cd, and a bunch of mj stuff^^


----------



## LFKhael (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a Peek Pronto with the Amazon Unlimited "plan." NO BILLS, EVAR.


----------



## Koray (Dec 25, 2009)

Money, probably. That's all I want, really. So that I can buy whatever I want whenever I want it....


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 25, 2009)

i was right, nothing good


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2009)

I got an iPOD touch :3


----------



## scythemouse (Dec 25, 2009)

I got Modern Warfare 2 for the PS3.




(Just to remind you again, I don't have one, mom... D'oh!)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 25, 2009)

I got some DVDs, a Blu Ray, clothes, an Ugly Doll, a book, watch, weather radio thing, sword thing, bubbles, tripod, and candies.


----------



## Vintage (Dec 25, 2009)

i got lots of clothes (which is cool because i needed clothes) and family guy memorabilia (i don't really like family guy any more but they're episodes i haven't seen so it could be a good waste of time)


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 25, 2009)

My parents got me money and some shot glasses

lawl


----------



## El Furicuazo (Dec 25, 2009)

For my part, I got the following:

- Bed table (quite useful to me)
- Money (pretty much always useful)
- An auric reading by my aunt (quite revealing, yet intriguing)
- The joy of being with & sharing along some of my relatives
- Exhaustion due to lack of sleep & for road travelling for 5 hours (total)

This Christmas has been of the good ones for me.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 25, 2009)

I got...

- a coffee maker and Folgers
- a stocking full of candies, and red-pink lipstick, and pens and stuff
- a purple long-sleeved shirt with a water kind of pattern
- a black velvety skirt
- purple necklace / bracelets / ring set
- set of green-tea scented bath and body stuff
- set of miscellaneous fruit body washes
- set of really soft socks
- black knit hat with little puff balls hanging from the side on braided chords
- makeup bags
- Avatar movie poster
- fancy motorcycle helmet
- magnet rings for myself and my fiance
- glittery body spray


----------



## pheonix (Dec 25, 2009)

$400 for working all week except today. It's not really a gift but it's all I'm getting. Oh, I got a CD player from the people across the street. (I have about 7 already)


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 25, 2009)

My receiving:

Forza Motorsport 3, Mario and Sonic at Winter Olympic Games, and Dragon Age: Origins (PS3), as far as gaming goes.

Also got Escala's debut album (a 4-string female group) and Trans-Siberian Orchestra's new album "Night Castle."

Aside from that, got much needed clothes for work, big Hershey Kisses thing, 50 dollar gift card, and an ornate Celtic Dragon Box, which has a beautiful statuette of a dragon on the lid and ornate dragon features on the box itself. Beautiful.


----------



## Dregna (Dec 25, 2009)

Happiness from making someone happy. Nothing better than this


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 25, 2009)

Dregna said:


> Happiness from making someone happy. Nothing better than this



^
Amen to that.


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 25, 2009)

Uck yes! I got $180!!! Nao time to look for a cheap fursuit head maker...


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 27, 2009)

So final count.

$100 cash from my parents.
Snow leopard plushie.
Really pretty Christmas dish.
Monopoly, classic board game.
Various snacks and chocolates.
Xbox 360 120GB HDD.

My friend that got me the HDD left it behind in Montreal when visiting, so since I'd have to wait for it to arrive in the mail a few weeks, while we wernt the mall he got me Left 4 Dead 2 on PC and also ordered me a Hori EX2 arcade stick for 360 off Amazon.ca, so now I have a matched set of said arcade sticks.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

16gb iPod nano
Books
Car Posters
Underwear
Gift Cards
Make up (I never use)
and a Journal


----------

